# Bargain cage for guinea pigs.



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

If anybody is looking for a cage which is nearly the size of a Nero 4 in pets at home then Zooplus has some brilliant cages for just £29.93 and you also get 10% discount off your first order.

Guinea Pig & Rabbit Cage Maxi XXL - Great deals on rodent accessories at zooplus

Free delivery too.


----------



## grinder (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi. We are picking up 2 guinea pigs tomorrow and bought the cage & other equipment from zooplus.

Great value and customer service - unfortunately the box was missing half the bits to our Casita 120.

We contacted them via the message system on the website - they responded quickly to every enquiry and we had a whole new one delivered (with all the bits!) 4 days later. They are collecting the original one on Monday.

So a full 5 stars for customer service and price, but 2 star for quality control (at least the second one was complete!)


----------

